# Where can I get Amano Shrimp?



## wolfling (May 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a beginner for this hobby, and my 10g FW tank is just about 3 months old now. It is done with cycle, lightly planted (low light plants) with 5 cherry barbs + 1 betta + 3 ghost shrimps living inside. 
Recently I started to have algae blooming problem. After I did some search, I found out people recommended amano shrimps as good an algae cleaning crew and for their size the betta should be fine with them.
Does anyone know where I can get some amano shrimps with good price? 
or maybe someone here would willing to sell me some?
Most place I found online that sells them costs much more on shipping than the shrimps themselves. My LFS does not have any shrimps for sale besides ghost shrimps..>"<

Thank you for checking this thread


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I know what you mean. aquabid is probably your best bet.. though shipping may be cheaper in warmer months. Right now heat packs and overnight shipping are going to be about all you can get shippers to use. Have you considered a bamboo shrimp? They're also pretty large and feed on algae and particles in the water from my understanding. My LFS carries these from time to time.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

The LFS around me has em once in a while for 99 cents each, i usually pick up a ton when they have them becuase they dont breed like cherry shrimp so you cant make ur own colony.


----------



## wolfling (May 28, 2010)

mfgann
I have checked Aquabid and somehow like 95% of shrimps that people are selling there are RCS ( I did see 1 selling singapore shrimps o.o)
bamboo shrimp seems gonna get too large. I am trying to keep my tank with the max size of everyone aroound 2 inch (the betta is an exception because I got it from my cousin who doesnt want him anymore, and he seems get along with other tank mates well.) 

mk4gti
you are so lucky..TT_TT
My LFS got nothing but snails and ghost shrimps....

I saw 1 selling on ebay and i asked some questions, but I never got any response at all...
all I asked are just some common questions like how they ship the shrimp n if i wanna get heat pack how they charge for it etc.

thx for those replies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Planted Tank Forum try looking there.You will need to register but look through for some good deals.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

wolfling said:


> mfgann
> I have checked Aquabid and somehow like 95% of shrimps that people are selling there are RCS ( I did see 1 selling singapore shrimps o.o)
> bamboo shrimp seems gonna get too large. I am trying to keep my tank with the max size of everyone aroound 2 inch (the betta is an exception because I got it from my cousin who doesnt want him anymore, and he seems get along with other tank mates well.)


Yeah, they're full of RCS because RCS are dead-simple to breed. If it weren't for your betta I would have recommended them. My first betta didn't pay much attention to my shrimp, but he died, and the new one hunted them down with a vengeance. He had a very good thanksgiving dinner. 

I think bamboo probably don't get much larger than amano (2-3" from what I read). I've never had both, just been considering them. If amano is what you want though, go for it.. I have had good luck with ebay plants. Forum members are great to buy things from, but amanos aren't easy to breed from what I gather, so it may be hard to come across someone that has them.



> I saw 1 selling on ebay and i asked some questions, but I never got any response at all...
> all I asked are just some common questions like how they ship the shrimp n if i wanna get heat pack how they charge for it etc.
> 
> thx for those replies


Was it this auction? As cheap as he is charging for shipping I'm betting that he is shipping std ground with no heat pack, and just dealing with a refund here or there for losses. I know RCS make the trips pretty easy.. maybe amano are good shippers too.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bamboo's will get a bit big for a 10g. But they are pretty neat to watch when they fan the water to catch the goodies.

Amano's are actually pretty common in the LFS world. If your store doesn't have them in stock, check with them to see about ordering them. I'm waiting on our to get some in so I can grab up a few myself. They aren't so readily available as they are low order breeders. No one really wants to go through the work invovled in breeding them. (except me of course) ;o)


----------



## wolfling (May 28, 2010)

majerah1
thx for the information, I will go take a look after working.

mfgann
it wasnt really on a auction, because there is a "buy it now" option, and the they were charging $7.99 for shipping, and announced that they are not responsible for any DOA's.

James0816
so you mean like I could just order from my LFS? I do not know where my LFS would have this service. I bought my tank and those supplements from petsmart...o.o"
I live in NC btw.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

wolfling said:


> so you mean like I could just order from my LFS? I do not know where my LFS would have this service. I bought my tank and those supplements from petsmart...o.o"
> I live in NC btw.


You would have to check with the manager or owner, if mom and pop.


----------



## wolfling (May 28, 2010)

How much are they normally?
I found one LFS that would carry them whenever they are available
they cost $3.59 each..o.o


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Try a Pets supplys store.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I've never bought anything from her, but she seems to do a brisk business and seems to care about her customers: Msjinkzd. Amanos are $1.50 but you have to pay about $15 in shipping depending on where you are. Sometimes, if you're buying more than one or two, it works out to the same prices as the local pet store. I had to pay $15 in shipping for $6 in striped kuhli loaches, but it was as cheap as the petstore at the end, and I got what I wanted, instead of the blacks.


----------

